# Shop Mate Sabre Lathe



## Pete275 (Sep 17, 2011)

A neighbor friend of mine recently gave me a Shop Mate Sabre Lathe. Does anyone know anything about this machine? I was thinking I might modify it in some way to become a tool I don't have such as a buffer etc. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Wayne


----------



## termitepenman (Sep 17, 2011)

Wayne,

The Shop Mate Sabre Lathe was also sold under the name the Toastmaster Tradesman.  It came with a sabre table saw attachment, grinder attachment, sander attachment and was also a lathe.  They are rare but check out Craigslist or Ebay once a week and you may be able to find all the attachments.  

Dennis,
Sacramento, CA


----------

